# Zaino: A Guide



## Neil_S

*Product Overview*

With a recent surge in interest around Zaino, I thought I'd writeup some of my own thoughts on these products to help answer some of the common questions that get asked.

This guide is only my personal opinion after using Zaino, other people may have other tips and techniques (which they are welcome to append).

Z2 Pro & Z5 Pro Show Car Polish

The two original sealants in the Zaino product range.



















(Please note that these products are designed for clearcoated paint finishes. Z3 should be used for non clearcoated paint finishes.)

A common question asked is which product should I choose?

One of the main differences between the two sealants is that Z5 Pro is marketed as having a swirl filling ability against no such ability with Z2 Pro.

In my experience Z5 Pro will only fill the lightest of marks. Do not rely on this to fill 'average' swirls, as you will be disappointed.

The key to a good Zaino finish is to have your paint as defect free as possible.

Aside from this feature, it is suggested by some people that Z5 Pro is better on dark colours and Z2 Pro on lighter colours.

Having tried both, I couldn't notice much of a difference, the Z5 Pro being slightly deeper and the Z2 Pro being slightly glossier. I would be happy with either sealant. (Or indeed both, you can put these sealants on top of each other and see what finish you prefer)

ZFX Flash Cure Accelerator










ZFX is an additive which can be used with Z2 Pro, Z5 Pro (and Z3). It effectively activates the sealant like a two part epoxy and allows the sealant to be layered up to three times in any 24 hours.

The marketing text also states that ZFX increases the bond that the sealant makes with the paint, therefore I would assume this is translated into increased durability.

It should be noted that when ZFX is added to one of the Zaino sealants, that sealant must then be used the day you mixed the two products together.

The key is not to mix too much so you don't waste product.

Note that if you mix ZFX with a Zaino sealant, you must clean the mixing bottle of the product within 12 hours or you should discard the mixing bottle (according to Zaino).

Z6 Ultra Clean Gloss Enhancer Spray










Z6 is the Quick Detail spray in the Zaino range. It adds a certain lustre to the finish and is useful for preparing the paint to receive the Zaino sealant and for preparing applicator pads before applying Zaino sealants as well as usual QD duties.

Z7 Show Car Wash










Z7 is the shampoo in the Zaino range. The shampoo is very good indeed, the wash is extremely slick and it cleans very well. I use 2 oz's of shampoo per standard 12 litre bucket so bargain for 8 washes out of a bottle.

In my experience you do not have to stick to a Zaino shampoo when using the Zaino system. Many people use other shampoos but choose to maintain the surface with Z6 or Z8.

If you are on a budget I can highly recommend Duragloss 901 as a substitute shampoo. Z6 and Z8 add much more to the finish than Z7 in my experience.

Z8 Grand Finale Spray Seal










Z8 is the spray sealant in the Zaino range. Like Z6 you can use this product to maintain a Zaino finish, the Z8 will actually add protection to the Zaino finish against Z6 simply bringing back the finish.

I tend to alternate between a Z6 wipedown and a Z8 wipedown after washing the car. Z8 definately delivers a more bling finish.

Z-AIO










Zaino All in one is a paint cleanser with a mild abrasive and sealant.

I have used this product in a variety of manners now, a foam applicator and a foam pad on the PC and I much prefer using the PC if at all possible.

On the PC I find myself using alot less product than by hand. You only need the smallest amounts of product on the pad with a PC. I prime the pad with one spritz of Z6 and then prime the pad with some Z-AIO and work the product into the panel on speed 3, give the paint a good few passes to really get it working.

You should leave the residue to dry before removing it. You can tell when the residue is ready for removal as when you swipe a finger through the residue it should remove cleanly. I do find that Z-AIO residue takes longer to dry than that of Z2 or Z5 Pro. You should probably allow 45 minutes for the residue to dry in good, warm weather.

With Z-AIO always remember that less is more, when applying Z-AIO the residue that I leave to dry is only just visible, you should be able to do an entire car in about 1/2 oz of product i.e. not much at all. Z-AIO works well on hot panels and in direct sunlight and just seems to spread and spread without prematurely drying.

Z-CS










Zaino ClearSeal is a new sealant in the Zaino range which unlike other sealants in the range, can be applied over other manufacturers products (if they are fully cured).

This product is simply wiped onto the paintwork with a microfiber applicator, but unlike Z2 or Z5 Pro does not require buffing off as the product sets clear.

I apply Zaino ClearSeal with a microfiber applicator which is dedicated exclusively to use with Z-CS. If the applicator does not require washing I place this applicator in a zip lock bag ready for use the next time.

With Z-CS you should prime the pad with one spritz of Z-CS and then spritz the panel and wipe on with the applicator. I tend to go with the application by feel, paintwork feels slightly slicker when you apply the Z-CS. It will be difficult to see where you have applied the Z-CS.

With every Zaino product, you should use Z-CS very sparingly. I would recommend 2-3 spritzes of Z-CS as suitable for an average sized bonnet, the same for the roof and then 1-2 spritzes for other panels on the car. You do not need alot.

Z-CS is marketed as being a wipe on product without the need to buff off, i.e. it should dry clear. I have found that this claim is true, but it may take some time, especially if you have used too much.

In applying the product to my alloy wheels, I found that it did indeed set clear during a week. On my paintwork I found that after 1 hour I could see hologram style marks in the paint and decided to buff the car down with Zaino Z8 and this removed these marks.

In a nutshell, if you can wait, the marks should clear themselves, i.e. the product will fully cure. If you cannot wait, QD the car with either Z6 or Z8.

*Zaino versus the great british weather*

The Z2 and Z5 Pro sealants need to set once they have been applied to the paint. When they have set, the residue is then removed and the next layer can then be applied, or the finish can be left.

The drying time depends on weather conditions. Damp weather and temperature have an effect on how long the residue takes to dry. I believe the lower temperature limit to be around 13 C (i.e. below this it will take too long to dry to make application practical). In 15C damp weather Z2 Pro with ZFX did not dry in 4 hours it was on my car. In similar temperature but without dampness the residue dried in 50 minutes.

In warm temperatures with little moisture (20 C upwards, sunny) the residue can dry in 15 minutes.

In short, if you have doubts about the weather, do not mix up a huge amount of sealant with ZFX as you may end up wasting it.

*Surface Preparation*

(This section is relevant to Z2/Z5 Pro sealants. The new Z-ClearSeal can be applied over other manufacturers sealants and waxes).

The Zaino sealants are fussy and need a clean surface (of other products) to bond to.

It should also be noted at this point that due to the optical clarity which the Zaino sealants offer, they really show off any defects in your paint finish. To get the very best out of Zaino you should ensure your paintwork is as defect free as possible before you think about applying Zaino.

A few routes exist to prepare your car for Zaino. In the text below we refer to carrying out a IPA wipedown (a wipedown of Isopropynol and Distilled water). This is good to clean off any remaining oils on the paintwork from previous products to leave a perfectly clean surface. We mix these two products 50/50 in a spray bottle, IPA is more expensive and we dilute this product as even at a 50/50 dilution ratio, it will still clean very well and therefore make the product go further.

1) Polish first

After polishing your car you should then proceed to carry out an IPA wipedown to remove any oils from the polish. This will leave a surface that you can then follow up with a Z6 or Z8 wipedown to prepare the surface for a Zaino sealant.

2) Removal of previous wax with Zaino AIO

The new All in one product from Zaino now allows you to cleanse other wax off your paintwork and prepare the surface for other Zaino sealants all in one. Or indeed use this as a single step product due to the included sealant. When you have used this product you can go straight to the Zaino sealants such as Z2 or Z5 Pro.

3) Removal of previous wax with other paint cleanser

Before Zaino AIO was available, I have successfully cleansed a car with Meguiars Deep Crystal Step 1 (commonly available in Halfords). As this product is a pure paint cleanser which doesn't leave any sealant behind you can successfully cleanse a car with this product and then carry out an IPA wipedown to remove any oils.

*Where do I get IPA (Isopropyl Alcohol / Isopropynol) and Distilled water?*

Most chemists will be able to supply you with some Isopropynol, just ask at the counter. Electronics stores are also a source as it is commonly used for cleaning electrical components.

Distilled water can be had from many high street stores and supermarkets in the car section (can be known as battery top up water).

*How much Z2/Z5 Pro do I need to put a layer on my car?*

On an average sized car I can get three layers of Zaino out of half a Zaino mixing bottle (1 oz of product). The first layer uses more than the subsequent layers.

*How to apply Z2/Z5 Pro*

Take a clean microfiber applicator and spritz the pad with Z6 or Z8. I now take a small syringe (ebay) and take some of the mixed sealant from the Zaino mixing bottle. I now syringe this onto the applicator in lines. I almost make a small grid on the applicator. A little goes along way.

I apply Zaino in straight lines front to back on the horizontal surfaces and top to bottom on vertical surfaces.

*How do I know when the product is ready to be removed?*

A swipe of the residue with a finger should see the residue removed cleanly. If you get any smearing of product then it is not ready to remove yet. The residue should remove cleanly and easily.

*How do I use Z6/Z8?*

Both Z6 and Z8 should be used extremely sparingly. A few spritzes per panel is all that is required, buff to a clear shine with a QD towel.

*How to clean Zaino mixing bottles*

Zaino advise that you clean your mixing bottle within 12 hours, if you have exceeded this time then you are advised to bin the mixing bottle.

To clean the mixing bottle pour neat washing up liquid into the mixing bottle (about 1cm), now screw the lid on and shake, the sealant should turn very liquidy.

Now empty the solution and then add another 1 cm of washing up liquid and shake again (*Do NOT add water at this stage, otherwise you can get residue sticking to the bottle*. Now shake again and then bottle should rapidly be looking clean.

Empty the washing up liquid and then add a fresh 1cm of washing up liquid with a tiny bit of water, shake well, rinse and then add a little more washing up liquid and water, shake, rinse and then continue rinsing until the bottle is clean.

If you have any stubborn residue, a toothbrush is handy.

*How to clean pads that have Z-AIO residue on them*

I have found that Z-AIO seems to stick to foam pads alot more than other Zaino products have to other applicators. I have found that my usual technique of washing the pads with fairy liquid and then plenty of rinsing hasn't worked well, you can still see where the residue has been on the pad.

I have played with pre rinsing pads in a CG Microfiber+ solution for an hour and then putting them in the wash with my microfibers (using Fairy Non Bio Liquid) and this seems to shift alot more residue and leave the pads relatively clean.

I do believe with Zaino that you should wash pads as soon as your finished with them, i.e. at the end of the day. I think if you leave the pads then the residue starts to set and become difficult to remove from the pads.


----------



## Epoch

Great guide Neil,

Thanks for taking the time


----------



## Neil_S

Pleasure mate :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Exellent Write Up, A Fantastic Read!!  

Making me want my Zaino more and more!!  :lol:


----------



## deej

Great write up! :thumb:

The mixing bottle thing especially, ive just been throwing mine away


----------



## walkmad

Great guide thanks, I think I may use Zaino for Winter prep but look like I will have to do it in September whilst the weather is good!


----------



## CK888

Excellent post Neil:thumb:


----------



## Stan

Nice guide,whats your view on using the terry cloths/applicators.
Been thinking about AIO & Z5 its just the cost as you also need Z7,Z6,& probably Z8 aswell.
What do you use as a drying aid with Zaino?


----------



## Neil_S

Terry cloths should be fine, I believe Sal Zaino recommends these, but I've always been happy with microfiber.

For drying I just rinse with my water filter and leave it to dry naturally. You can just dry it in the usual way with a microfiber waffle weave though. If you go over the car with an open hose pipe the Zaino sheets water very effectively, this only leaves only a little water to remove.


----------



## L200 Steve

I missed this yesterday mate.

Thanks for a superb write up mate, and just in the nick of time


----------



## Neil_S

My pleasure, just washed the car and all the bugs came off without any other products, Zaino on bumpers, another winning combo :thumb:


----------



## Peter D

Superb write-up Neil. Just received some Duragloss 902 as a better value substitute to Z7.


----------



## Pro-detailing

I hadn't seen this til right now!!

Neil - Thank you so much for that... By the way - I agree with every word of it! except the drying times, to be honest, I've never seen it take longer than half an hour with the ZFX additive...

As for the terry towels, the jury is still out...


----------



## Neil_S

I want to do some more testing with the drying times. My worst experience was in damp weather around 15-16 C and it simply did not dry (this was Z2 Pro with ZFX), it was left for 4 hours and it was still damp.

I really want to see what drying times are like in say 10 C clear sunny weather (typical November/December sunny day).

Will have to do more testing in autumn/winter.


----------



## cosmos boy

great write up neil looking forward to the car being treated by you and alex in june


----------



## Dave KG

This is a top post, should be made a sticky IMVHO... Considering giving Zaino a go soon, just to see if the ultimate sealent can win me over to sealents a little, so this guide will prove invaluable...


----------



## bigal76

Thanks for a great write up - perfect timing as well, the may madness sale with pro-detailing was too hard to resist.....now where's that postman....


----------



## streaky

Good read, thanks for your time.


----------



## donnyboy

Great write up Neil. This gives people and insight as to what to use and how it all works.

Good of you to take the time to do it. :thumb: :thumb:

Can CS be applied over waxes?


----------



## Neil_S

donnyboy said:


> Can CS be applied over waxes?


Yes, Zaino say this...

You can even use Z-CS as a top coat to add high-gloss and improved durability to ANY other manufacturer's product. Z-CS extends the gloss and durability of any previously applied products. Z-CS should never be applied over uncured waxes.


----------



## Seano

Excellent write up Neil, especially for someone new to Zaino products....:thumb: 

Sean.


----------



## amjad175

Great write up, thanks. I started using Zaino about 6 months ago but haven't got the full "know how" yet. This guide will certainly help.


----------



## Phil H

i just bought a load of Zaino great write up helps a lot!


----------



## Neil_S

I have now appended some information on Z-CS, Z-AIO and updated the section on cleaning Zaino mixing bottles and added a section on cleaning pads that have had Z-AIO on them.


----------



## GP Punto

very useful, thank you


----------



## Bigpikle

so if you were going to buy a 'starter kit' what would you suggest?

My guess:

AIO
Z2/Z5 Pro
Z-CS
Z6
Z7
Z8

Going to the US and quite fancy taking advantage of the weak $...


----------



## Neil_S

If your going to the US I'd get the big kit they do, it's so much cheaper over in the states, you may as well take advantage.

I'd be tempted to get two bottles of Z8 as it's that good.


----------



## PeaceOut

Hi everyone...I'm a little confused 

I have used Zaino before mainly the following products and in this order.

 Rinse car
Z7 - wash
Dry
Z1 (I think) - It was a prep application
Z2 - polish, Let it sit overnight or until it was dried
Z6 - enhancer spray to Wipe clean
Did this every wash, which came around every other week to once a month. Was that excessive use of Zaino? It kind of replaced waxing.
It's been a while since I've use this product and it looks like there are some new additions to the line.

What exactly is Zaino? Is it a polish? a sealant? Does clay bar remove it? As the OP mentioned it requires a nice clean surface as it doesn't have any abrasives to remove swirls. Should Zaino be used on a car that has not been taking care of well or should the swirls be removed first with other polishes? Would the outcome be bad if I went ahead and put it on without removing the swirls?

I'm picking up a new car in a couple weeks and looking to take care of it from the start...is Zaino the right answer?

Sorry for the sheer mass of questions. It used to be so simple, just wash and wax, till I came across this forum and found soo much great information. I'd like to do it right. Thanks


----------



## Neil_S

PeaceOut said:


> Hi everyone...I'm a little confused
> 
> I have used Zaino before mainly the following products and in this order.
> 
> Rinse car
> Z7 - wash
> Dry
> Z1 (I think) - It was a prep application
> Z2 - polish, Let it sit overnight or until it was dried
> Z6 - enhancer spray to Wipe clean
> Did this every wash, which came around every other week to once a month. Was that excessive use of Zaino? It kind of replaced waxing.
> It's been a while since I've use this product and it looks like there are some new additions to the line.
> 
> What exactly is Zaino? Is it a polish? a sealant? Does clay bar remove it? As the OP mentioned it requires a nice clean surface as it doesn't have any abrasives to remove swirls. Should Zaino be used on a car that has not been taking care of well or should the swirls be removed first with other polishes? Would the outcome be bad if I went ahead and put it on without removing the swirls?
> 
> I'm picking up a new car in a couple weeks and looking to take care of it from the start...is Zaino the right answer?
> 
> Sorry for the sheer mass of questions. It used to be so simple, just wash and wax, till I came across this forum and found soo much great information. I'd like to do it right. Thanks


The process you used sounds like overkill and it should last many months more, thats one of the benefits of the system, the durability.

Z1 Lok is the old activator which Zaino now recommend ZFX in place of. If you use ZFX with the two sealants Z2 and Z5 Pro then you can apply up to 3 layers in 24 hours, it basically helps the sealant get a stronger grip to the paint and dry quicker.

The Zaino system is basically a set of sealants, although they do have a few other products in the line up such as a glass cleaner, an abrasive polish.

With the Zaino system you will want to have the paint as good as you can get it before using it, as it will highlight swirling in the paint.

I think Zaino is a great system if you want the car to look consistently amazing, the shine just lasts for months and you can maintain with the Z6 and Z8 sprays to make it look even better.

On a new car, if it needs polishing then use your usual polish and then IPA it before you move onto the Zaino, if it doesn't, you can use a paint cleanser, Zaino AIO is a perfect base for more Zaino sealant and a very good paint cleanser.

The guide has more info on the above to guide you :thumb:

With three layers of Z2 Pro or Z5 Pro on your paintwork, I think you can switch from monthly maintenance to maintenance every 6 months. You could go longer, but thats the routine I would choose.


----------



## phil440

superb right up i was confused as hell with these products untill i spotted this thanks


----------



## TOGWT

*Zaino™ Application Tips: *
1. Apply this product using a distilled water-dampened applicator, and then spray the applicator with Z6. 
2. Apply Z-solution very thinly using absolute minimum pressure on the applicator.
3. Spray the vehicle surface very lightly with Z6 between each 'layer'. 
4. Use Z-5 + ZFX for dark colours Z-2 + ZFX for light colours.
5. Use Souverän Wax as a final product on red, black or Porsche Speed yellow it produces a deep wet shine or Pinnacle Signature Series Wax for metallic and for light coloured vehicle paint
6. The secret to the application of a polymer product is to apply it thin (super thin) fill a spray bottle and mist a foam pad for application.
7. It cannot be emphasised enough 'Apply products very sparingly' Ease of product removal is inversely proportional (less product easier removal) to the amount used (0.5 - 1.0 oz should be sufficient for most vehicles)
8. Apply Z6 to the paint surface before you begin, it enables a thinner application of Z5 / Z2 (Z7 wash, polish prep, Z7 wash, Z6 wipe down, start Zaino process 
9. If there are places were the wax is thick and you are having trouble buffing the residue, wash affected panel with a Z-7 wash solution or go over the area with a damp towel, allow to dry and then apply Z-6
10. A single thin layer of Zaino Z-2 / Z5 does not require a catalyst (Zanio ZFX) use Zaino Z-6 after application. Only if you are going to apply more than one layer of Zaino within a 24-hour period is the ZFX catalyst required.
11. Z2 contains a re-wetting agent that aids its flow and spread ability (it sometimes appears to have separated, but just shake the container to re-mix) so this product should be well shaken (but not stirred) before use
12. On darker colours dilute your Z-8 with distilled water 33:1, use a fine mist spray bottle to apply, this does is slow the drying time and will allow you to spread your Z-8 better and more evenly, giving better results, this really helps in the hot months, or with dark colour finishes

To clean the applicator bottles, pour in some Isopropyl alcohol (IPA), replace the cap and shake for about 60 seconds, then rinse with hot water.


----------



## Neil_S

TOGWT said:


> *Zaino™ Application Tips: *
> 4. Use Z-5 + ZFX for dark colours Z-2 + ZFX for light colours.
> 5. Use Souverän Wax as a final product on red, black or Porsche Speed yellow it produces a deep wet shine or Pinnacle Signature Series Wax for metallic and for light coloured vehicle paint
> 10. A single thin layer of Zaino Z-2 / Z5 does not require a catalyst (Zanio ZFX) use Zaino Z-6 after application. Only if you are going to apply more than one layer of Zaino within a 24-hour period is the ZFX catalyst required.


Where did you get that information from if you don't mind me asking?

4. I prefer Z2 Pro over Z5 Pro, even on darker colours I find the finish more reflective and glossy. I don't really notice much of a depth difference in the paint. Z5 Pro is said to fill, but I've never noticed this ability on anything other than the most trivial swirling (which you would correct before Zaino application).
5. Never found the need to top Zaino, it looks so damn good on it's own.
10. Not according to Zaino...

"Please note: ZFX™ is a very important part of the Zaino system and MUST be used with the initial application of the system, even on brand new paint."

Some people will say you can use the sealants on it's own, but I would always use ZFX with an initial layer, top up layers can be without ZFX though.


----------



## TOGWT

Quote: Where did you get that information from if you don't mind me asking?

_And now for a shameless self advertisment..._ (Mods, if this breaks any forum rules please remove)

"Automotive Detailing Inside & Out, A Knowledge Base for the Perfectionist"- by Jon Miller aka TOGWT™

This collection of answers to detailing problems and technical information was used for about five plus years to answer questions on various forums, I then decided to put all the information in a 260 page book form and e-publish it as a ********** guide to automobile detailing, and for less than the price of a quality Carnauba wax.

It's not just a How it works, but also a "Why" it works, as well as an explanation of the scientific terminology. I try to write in a way that helps the reader to understand not only "How" to do something, but "Why" they are doing it, along with the technical / scientific facts, but if you've read any of my forum posts / threads you'll already understand just what I mean

The purpose of this book is to show you various ways, utilizing various skills and experience levels, on how to retrieve the original or better appearance / finish to your vehicles bodywork and its interior and how to preserve and maintain it, along with product recommendations and there correct application methods.


----------



## TH0001

Very nice write up indeed


----------



## PeaceOut

Thanks for the info Neil_s. That cleared up a lot. Great initial write up too.

Guess I got some products to order. Looks like more money out the door on top of a new car...haha. All worth it, I'm sure. 
So Zaino is a sealant. This means I don't have to wax on top of it right?

Also...have you tried any of their other products such as the 
Z9 - leather cleaner
Z10 - leather conditioner
Z12 - Glass cleaner
Z14 - plastic treatment

I have the glass cleaner and have tried it on water spots to less than expected results. Might need a PC to get a good clean.
That Z-AIO is quite expensive.


----------



## cj romeo

Neil_S said:


> Where did you get that information from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 4. I prefer Z2 Pro over Z5 Pro, even on darker colours I find the finish more reflective and glossy. I don't really notice much of a depth difference in the paint. Z5 Pro is said to fill, but I've never noticed this ability on anything other than the most trivial swirling (which you would correct before Zaino application).
> 5. Never found the need to top Zaino, it looks so damn good on it's own.
> 10. Not according to Zaino...
> 
> "Please note: ZFX™ is a very important part of the Zaino system and MUST be used with the initial application of the system, even on brand new paint."
> 
> Some people will say you can use the sealants on it's own, but I would always use ZFX with an initial layer, top up layers can be without ZFX though.


I have been using Zaino for years and Neil is bang on:

1)Z5 doesnt seem to fill anything and is inferior in terms if shine to Z2 Pro
2) The first layer does not bond correctly without out ZFX and you cant build layers without it, tried it - doesnt work. Use ZFX in at least your first coat.

And to answer another question in part, the 'leather in a bottle' leaves a horrible oily mess and I dont reccomend it, I asked Sal and even with tips I dont think its much cop, it does smell good though.


----------



## nig63

How do you use IPA as a wipe down .


----------



## Neil_S

keeper said:


> How do you use IPA as a wipe down .


Get some of the 90 odd percent pure stuff from a good pharmacy (they'll know it as Isopropynol) and then mix it in a spray bottle with distilled water. 50% of one and 50% of the other.

Give it a quick shake and then just spray onto the panel like you would a QD and wipe off.

You can usually feel the surface becoming squeaky clean as any oils are removed.


----------



## nig63

Lovely thanks .


----------



## Epoch

Just reviving this, as i sat wondering if i should go Zaino AIO my wheels i thought i'd ahve a read through and gen up a little before embarking BUT due to overcast damp conditions will noy bother now

Great guide Neil


----------



## Bulla2000

Can I use the Zaino Z7 shampoo on waxed paints? Will it strippes the wax?


----------



## Epoch

Bulla2000 said:


> Can I use the Zaino Z7 shampoo on waxed paints? Will it strippes the wax?


No wax stripping and it's one of the best Shampoo's out there


----------



## Neil_S

Epoch said:


> Just reviving this, as i sat wondering if i should go Zaino AIO my wheels i thought i'd ahve a read through and gen up a little before embarking BUT due to overcast damp conditions will noy bother now
> 
> Great guide Neil


My pleasure mate, I think AIO is a perfect base on the wheels, I'd then go with some Z2 Pro or Z5 Pro, a few layers should really pack in that protection.

Then I find maintenance with Z-CS is very quick, do that whenever you want, I did it to mine about 5 months after initial application.

I have found when doing a Z-CS top up on wheels, you really need to get them very clean, this way the Z-CS bonds very well to the sealant below.

I found on the first occassion I cleaned my wheels with P21s red gel and this got them sparkly clean, I topped up with Z-CS and it worked brilliantly.

The second time I simply washed with shampoo and I found the Z-CS top up didn't give me the attributes it had before (being able to pressure wash off the majority of muck for many weeks), I put it down to it not being as clean as before, so the top tip is to get them sparkly clean before top up!


----------



## Neil_S

Epoch said:


> No wax stripping and it's one of the best Shampoo's out there


As per what Jon said, no stripping will occur, it is mild, but effective. I find, like with most shampoos, add it to a full bucket of water (I tend to go for 2 oz per 12 litre bucket), swish it around in the bucket and you get a very slick wash.


----------



## Epoch

Neil_S said:


> My pleasure mate, I think AIO is a perfect base on the wheels, I'd then go with some Z2 Pro or Z5 Pro, a few layers should really pack in that protection.
> 
> Then I find maintenance with Z-CS is very quick, do that whenever you want, I did it to mine about 5 months after initial application.
> 
> I have found when doing a Z-CS top up on wheels, you really need to get them very clean, this way the Z-CS bonds very well to the sealant below.
> 
> I found on the first occassion I cleaned my wheels with P21s red gel and this got them sparkly clean, I topped up with Z-CS and it worked brilliantly.
> 
> The second time I simply washed with shampoo and I found the Z-CS top up didn't give me the attributes it had before (being able to pressure wash off the majority of muck for many weeks), I put it down to it not being as clean as before, so the top tip is to get them sparkly clean before top up!


Cheers Neil, It's raining now so glad i played it safe!

Will the P21s not take the Z2 pro layer off?


----------



## Neil_S

Epoch said:


> Cheers Neil, It's raining now so glad i played it safe!
> 
> Will the P21s not take the Z2 pro layer off?


I don't believe so, I Z6'd the wheels before putting the Z-CS on and it beaded perfectly.


----------



## mark2m8

*ta*

Thanks very much - very helpfull thread


----------



## Neil_S

Glad to see it is of use, I shall be updating this shortly :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Neil_S said:


> Glad to see it is of use, I shall be updating this shortly :thumb:


Can't wait Neil :thumb:

Looking at getting into the Zaino as well. Your guide is invaluable


----------



## Chris_4536

Just reading through this guide and the Q&As that have been raised.

I'm seriously considering investing in Zaino, if it is indeed the Holy Grail of sealants by which KG claims :thumb:

Would it be more suitable for my golf than, say a glaze & wax combo? 
-It's metallic black,
-I do loads of miles so it gets really grimey in the wet weather
-I want something that doesn't particularly bead and leave dirty rain spots.
(currently wearing Dodo green over SRP base)
-I want something that will look really reflective and glossy, as apposed to 
the warmth and glow from a wax.
-And I need something that will layer effectivley, last ages and give good 
protection from dirt and road grime

Zaino? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## NKS

Great guide Neil - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Tom Wheeler

*Yank says hello...*

I have owned 21 autos in the past 35 years and have been detailing them all myself. My neighbors think I'm a little nuts in that I wash my car every day and wax or seal it as often as I do. But when it comes to sell any of my vehicles, there gone within a few days. In my early years I became a friend to a fellow that was know as one of the best detailers in the Detroit area, he just did top line cars for manufactures, dealers and collectors. At that time his products of choice were from the Meguiars Mirror Glaze line, and I used these fine products for many years, but I also tried other products as well. 
Last year I bought a 07 Cadillac SRX and it was suggested to me to try Zaino products, well, now I'm really into Zaino. I use most of their product line; Z-2 Polish, Z-5 Fine Polish, ZXF Accelerator, Z-6 Gloss Enhancer, Z-7 Car Wash, Z-8 Grand Finale, Z-CS Clear Seal, Z-9 Leather Cleaner , Z-10 Leather in a Bottle, Z-12 Glass Polish, Z-16 Tire Gloss, and Z-18 Clay Bar. I would have to say that this is the best couple hundred bucks I have spent on car detailing products. I enjoy working with them and find them very easy to use once you understand their system. 
In any case it's great to be part of this forum and looking forward to learn from some of the best detailers in the world.
Thank you and here is a few photos of my SRX taken last winter.
Tom Wheeler


----------



## Baker21

Just purchased loads of this range from the US, will use this guide when I am back home, cracking write up, thanks............:thumb:


----------



## W3LSH

Great write up - many thanks


----------



## Ross

Iam going to order some z2 soon cant wait to use is.Do you have to use Z6 between each coat?


----------



## Neil_S

The reason I used Z6 is to make sure I have no residue left after removing the sealant, up to you really. I'd not want to use any other QD, because I couldn't be sure it didn't mess up the layering of the Zaino.


----------



## Pad

Neil, quick q? I have used Z-AIO applied by hand but notice you prefer application by PC. Only having a rotary, do you think it would be to spread and work it around at say 600rpm rather than going through the whole zenith technique as I do with Menz FF?

Cheers


----------



## monzablue16v

Good post I shall refer back to this if I go down the Zaino route with the new paint :0)


----------



## Neil_S

Pad said:


> Neil, quick q? I have used Z-AIO applied by hand but notice you prefer application by PC. Only having a rotary, do you think it would be to spread and work it around at say 600rpm rather than going through the whole zenith technique as I do with Menz FF?
> 
> Cheers


It may be possible, as some have worked products such as HD Cleanse by rotary, it doesn't dry easily, infact I've never got it to dry by working it with a PC, so I'd say give it a go.


----------



## xyber

Nice one, had a few questions in my head, all answered in one post

45mins for Z-aio to fully dry! Guess thats lunch time then haha


----------



## Neil_S

The Z-AIO does take longer than the sealants to dry that is for sure


----------



## Jay-C

Neil_S said:


> *How to apply Z2/Z5 Pro*
> 
> Take a clean microfiber applicator and spritz the pad with Z6 or Z8. I now take a small syringe (ebay) and take some of the mixed sealant from the Zaino mixing bottle. I now syringe this onto the applicator in lines. I almost make a small grid on the applicator. A little goes along way.
> 
> I apply Zaino in straight lines front to back on the horizontal surfaces and top to bottom on vertical surfaces.


First I'd like to thank Neil_S for this great guide. :thumb:
I have just ordered Zaino-products, but I'd like to know how much Zaino (Z2/Z5 or ZAIO) should be used for one panel, in order to avoid wasting product. Could someone (Neil_S perhaps?) send a picture of an applicator with Z2 enough for a bonnet, and also a picture of paintwork with thin layer of Zaino?


----------



## Neil_S

Hi Jay, it kind of depends, when you first apply the Z2 you'll need more to prime the pad and then you'll only need a little. The first layer does seem to consume more.

I can do three layers of Z2 in under 1 oz of product, that is half the Zaino mixing bottle.

It is worth spritzing an applicator with Z6 or Z8 before using Z2, so that application is easier.


----------



## Jay-C

Thanks for tips. I'm planning to polish first, then apply one layer of ZAIO, and top it up with two-three layers of ZFX'd Z2. I have purchased two Zaino custom polish applicators and one Zaino Tri-foam applicator pad, hopefully they'll do the job well. I recall some of you use 10ml syringe to mix(?) and spread thin lines of Zaino into applicator? Pics, anyone?


----------



## Ross

Whats the best pad for Z2 Neil?I have foam pads those blue peril and Sonus Der wunder pads.


----------



## jedi-knight83

so would you have to do an IPA wipe down after products like ***** HD cleanse or dodo juice lime prime?

Starting to wish i hadn't just ordered my zaino as it sounds too much hard work for my liking... and with the weather in the uk never getting above 15c it sounds like im never going to be able to buff it off?


----------



## Rich

I am not sure why you would want to use Zymöl HD Cleanse or Lime Prime before it ?

Much better products to use first and leave them for wax finishes - No real need for them as I decent proper finishing project will give you an ideal base for the Zaino.


----------



## Bigpikle

DO NOT USE Z-2/5 OVER HDC OR LP.

Its a sealant so wants to apply to a fresh clean surface - use an IPA wipedown after polishing to remove any remaining oils. It doesnt need or want any products underneath it except pehaps Z-AIO...


----------



## drive 'n' shine

jedi-knight83 said:


> Starting to wish i hadn't just ordered my zaino as it sounds too much hard work for my liking... and with the weather in the uk never getting above 15c it sounds like im never going to be able to buff it off?


i really don't understand why this statement is forever being repeated on here?

Nothing difficult about it at all


----------



## [email protected]

Great write up, thanks a lot!

I bought some Z5 and some Z8 a few weeks ago. I have now done all 3 cars with them and must say I am very impressed. The Vectra is not used much, but is washed every time it is, and after 6 weeks of washing since the Zaino was applied, the shine off it is still as good as when I first did it.

The daily hack VW was also done with the same combination, this does 400 miles a week, but after washing the Zaino is still holding up well.

Too early to tell on the missus' BM, but the finish in the Avus Blue after the full treatment on sunday is nothing short of outstanding, it looks like a different shade of blue altogether. The beading on the paint is totally awesome as well.

Thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## sweetlou

Jay-C said:


> First I'd like to thank Neil_S for this great guide. :thumb:
> I have just ordered Zaino-products, but I'd like to know how much Zaino (Z2/Z5 or ZAIO) should be used for one panel, in order to avoid wasting product. Could someone (Neil_S perhaps?) send a picture of an applicator with Z2 enough for a bonnet, and also a picture of paintwork with thin layer of Zaino?


my exact question. Also i was kind of dissuaded from the zaino system because of all the products needed to make it work. Now i see duragloss 901 mentioned as a good wash alternative, what about megs gold class or something like that. Are z6 and z8 the only qds recommended? I would really like to know how much to put on the pad per panel (1/2 hood, door). And is it like a paste where a wrung out applicator works the best, or a dry mf applicator with 1 spritz of z6 on it? If a carnuba was used over z2, should z6 or z8 be replaced with a carnuba qd?


----------



## Gleammachine

Bigpikle said:


> DO NOT USE Z-2/5 OVER HDC OR LP.
> 
> Its a sealant so wants to apply to a fresh clean surface - use an IPA wipedown after polishing to remove any remaining oils. It doesnt need or want any products underneath it except pehaps Z-AIO...


Why not machine it with LP it's no more oily than preparing the paint with Ultrafina and with an IPA wipedown there are no issues with bonding, it's not a case of having a product under it for the sake of it, but most paint requires work to remove an defects before an application as Z2 will only highlight any that remain.


----------



## Bigpikle

Gleammachine said:


> Why not machine it with LP it's no more oily than preparing the paint with Ultrafina and with an IPA wipedown there are no issues with bonding, it's not a case of having a product under it for the sake of it, but most paint requires work to remove an defects before an application as Z2 will only highlight any that remain.


ood point if you follow with IPA, and are using the LP for correcting a bit I guess :thumb:

my point was about using it as a cleaner & glaze and leaving it before the Z-2...


----------



## Gleammachine

Bigpikle said:


> ood point if you follow with IPA, and are using the LP for correcting a bit I guess :thumb:
> 
> my point was about using it as a cleaner & glaze and leaving it before the Z-2...


Point taken and agree you wouldn't want to add a glaze before, but for a quick fix without the mess LP I find to be quite effective on the rotary.

Zaino pc fusion is an ideal base as well, but I find can be a little messy at times but that could be down to me not practising and adapting my technique.


----------



## Bigpikle

Gleammachine said:


> Point taken and agree you wouldn't want to add a glaze before, but for a quick fix without the mess LP I find to be quite effective on the rotary.
> 
> Zaino pc fusion is an ideal base as well, but I find can be a little messy at times but that could be down to me not practising and adapting my technique.


just got some z-pc last week in the US - hoping to have a play for the first time at the Dodo day at James' on Saturday


----------



## MrSix

On the CleanYourCar website they reccomend using Z5 followed by Z2.
Once I've sorted out my swirl marks with ScratchX or similar and then used Megs Stage 1 paint cleaner, would 3 layers of Z5 followed by 3 layers of Z2 be the way to go?


----------



## Gleammachine

MrSix said:


> On the CleanYourCar website they reccomend using Z5 followed by Z2.
> Once I've sorted out my swirl marks with ScratchX or similar and then used Megs Stage 1 paint cleaner, would 3 layers of Z5 followed by 3 layers of Z2 be the way to go?


Theres no reason why you can't top Z5 with Z2 but you would usually use 1 or the other, Z5 is pretty much the same as Z2 but with mild fillers that wouldn't really do much until you get at least 3 layers on.
Personally if you have some light defects I would get just the Z5 and some ZFX so you can apply multiple layers and then just build them up.


----------



## MrSix

Gleammachine said:


> Theres no reason why you can't top Z5 with Z2 but you would usually use 1 or the other, Z5 is pretty much the same as Z2 but with mild fillers that wouldn't really do much until you get at least 3 layers on.
> Personally if you have some light defects I would get just the Z5 and some ZFX so you can apply multiple layers and then just build them up.


Thanks for the advice, I have ZFX so I'll give it a go


----------



## Dave Richardson

Cheers for a great write up Neil, although October it's a great day down here in Plymouth so I'm about to start using Z2 +Zfx, Z6 then Z8

hope all goes well

Dave:detailer:


----------



## carensuk

I did the same process yesterday, looks wicked:thumb:


----------



## Stan

Dave Richardson said:


> Cheers for a great write up Neil, although October it's a great day down here in Plymouth so I'm about to start using Z2 +Zfx, Z6 then Z8
> 
> hope all goes well
> 
> Dave:detailer:


:thumb:hi from another Zaino user near plymouth


----------



## carensuk

Neil, fantastic right up m8, THANKS:thumb:
One question, my car is now wearing 4 coats of Z-2 which looks brill, to maintain it now wash with Z-7 use Z-6 as a drying aid the finish of with Z-8, would this be ok:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S

Sure that would work. You may also want to look at Z-CS for a real boost in durability during winter time.


----------



## carensuk

Would it be best to apply this after the wash process I have posted?


----------



## Neil_S

Absolutely.

For Z-CS application I tend to follow a wash of the car with a Z6 wipedown and then Z-CS.

For a Z8 application I tend to just let the car dry and hit it with Z8 (I use filtered water to rinse).


----------



## carensuk

Neil_S said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> For Z-CS application I tend to follow a wash of the car with a Z6 wipedown and then Z-CS.
> 
> For a Z8 application I tend to just let the car dry and hit it with Z8 (I use filtered water to rinse).


Do you rinse after you have applied Z8?


----------



## Neil_S

carensuk said:


> Do you rinse after you have applied Z8?


No I don't


----------



## carensuk

Neil_S said:


> No I don't


Cheers Neil, I misunderstood you, you use filtered water to rinse after Z7.
Thanks for the advice bud:thumb:


----------



## WhiteStripes

Wow, I learned a lot from this. For starters I'm using way too much product. Basically I used probably a whole mixing bottle of the ZFX enabled Z5 just to do 1 coat on my car. And it's a little coupe.

So Basically can I put the product on and just keep spreading it onto a panel until it no longer leaves a residue on the fresh areas of the panel?

Second, I have the Z-PC and think that you really need at least an orange cutting pad for it to work, my white polishing pad seemed to have very little effect with it. It's also a terribly dusty product after it's machine applied.


----------



## Neil_S

Wow 1 full bottle would be easily enough to do 6 layers on a car like that!

When applying Z2 or Z5 Pro with ZFX your always going to see some residue where you wiped it on, but it shouldn't be thick or anything.

When the applicator gets damp with residue, just use less and less and that way you'll not use too much at all.


----------



## WhiteStripes

Neil_S said:


> Wow 1 full bottle would be easily enough to do 6 layers on a car like that!
> 
> When applying Z2 or Z5 Pro with ZFX your always going to see some residue where you wiped it on, but it shouldn't be thick or anything.
> 
> When the applicator gets damp with residue, just use less and less and that way you'll not use too much at all.


Yeah, that is what I thought after reading the guide. Now that I know, I'll feel a lot better, I was thinking to myself "Wow, I'm going to blow through this quick."


----------



## Bigpikle

0.5oz does 2.5 layers on my Saab 9-3 convertible (no roof saves a bit of metal obviously )

I'm a tight wad :lol:


----------



## Epoch

3/4 of an ounze 2 layers on a Veyron aye Damon


----------



## drive 'n' shine

WhiteStripes said:


> Second, I have the Z-PC and think that you really need at least an orange cutting pad for it to work, my white polishing pad seemed to have very little effect with it. It's also a terribly dusty product after it's machine applied.


Depends on how tough your paint is TBH I certainly wouldn't try doing any correcting with it on anything German.

The trick with ZPC is use slightly more than you would for a traditional oil based polish, especially with the initial polishing sections till the pad is nicely primed, and as its a water based product don't over work it then you'll have no or minimal dusting


----------



## WhiteStripes

So does it require less passes than say a traditional oil based one? It doesn't seem to break down and turn clear like the oil based ones do, it just turns to dust haha.


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Yeah,my thoughts exactly mate..top work,and thanks for your time to explain in detail the products and how you get the most out of them.My friend over here took my remainder of my Zaino Show Car Polish t have it anylised in the lab..Hes impressed with it no doubt-but is curious of its make-up...great stuff Neil..cheers Nick


----------



## bigbro

awsome write up


----------



## Leonneke

*Will FK Detailer ruine the sealant*

Well hello England here's the Netherlands:

I joined this forum especially because I will start to use Zaino very soon.
I have ordered it in England at CYC. I understand most basics of detailling, but Zaino is complete new for me. It is not for sale in Holland.

The procedure is already quite clear to me. But, I still am wondering about some things. Mostly about the shampoo & quick detailler.

You mentioned that another shampoo could be used. But what is important. Would it have to be a "basic" mild shampoo that contains no wax or polymers?

Same for the detailer. I like Spray & Wipe / Last Touch and FK for Quick detailing. Could these products ruine the Z-2 sealant or will they have a negative effect on the layering ?

Hope you can help me out here ? Leonneke - Valkenswaard


----------



## Flakmunky

Hi,

I have a Phantom Black Audi A4 and a Maldives Blue BMW Z4 both of which required paint correction due to previous owners. I have now applied 3 coats of Z5 + ZFX exactly as per this guide (i.e. IPA wipe down - Maplins sell IPA if you are having trouble sourcing this)

My question is regarding long-term maintenance. Every wash I alternate between Z6 and Z8 (ie Z6 one wash, Z8 the next). Is this enough to maintain the finish or should I top it up with a Z5 + ZFX every so often? If so, how often?! And what preparation work is required prior to a Z5 + ZFX top-up?

Many thanks for a great guide. For me this is the only area this guide hasn't covered. Otherwise 10/10!

Regards,

fM


----------



## yetizone

I'd say your maintenance regime is spot on. :thumb: I do more or less the same, but probably only use Z8 once in every three or four washes. Z6 at all other times.

The three coats of Z5 should last you around three months easily - or even longer if you wish, you should'nt really need to top up with another Z5 coat - unless you want to that is? That's the great thing about Zaino it does last well, I believe six months is possible with X3 coats of Z2 / Z5?

I personally tend to strip off the sealant layers every three or four months and start with a fresh layered set of Z2 or Z5 coats anyway, after cleaning the paint with Zaino AIO first 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Flakmunky

yetizone said:


> I personally tend to strip off the sealant layers every three or four months and start with a fresh layered set of Z2 or Z5 coats anyway, after cleaning the paint with Zaino AIO first


How do you strip off the sealant layers?



yetizone said:


> Hope that helps.


Yes it does, many thanks!


----------



## Frothey

Flakmunky said:


> How do you strip off the sealant layers?


wash, clay, then Z-AIO.


----------



## nj1

cool guide - thanks


----------



## traido

*Zaino A Guide*

LOL

Like PatrickLT4 was say... I seem to switch around a lot with car polishes and wax. Ive used nearly them all expect the crazy-ridiculous priced ones and pick some up at auto shows, or at the hardware store.

The things that will make me stop using something:

- It dries hard and is too difficult to get off.
- It leaves white residue.

I think there are some very good waxes, and some very good synthetic products like Zaino.

Its fun to pick something new and try it. I must have 50 bottles of stuff in the garage.

Do any of the Zaino users still play around with other products?


----------



## -Kev-

traido said:


> LOL
> 
> Like PatrickLT4 was say... I seem to switch around a lot with car polishes and wax. Ive used nearly them all expect the crazy-ridiculous priced ones and pick some up at auto shows, or at the hardware store.
> 
> The things that will make me stop using something:
> 
> - It dries hard and is too difficult to get off.
> - It leaves white residue.
> 
> I think there are some very good waxes, and some very good synthetic products like Zaino.
> 
> Its fun to pick something new and try it. I must have 50 bottles of stuff in the garage.
> 
> *Do any of the Zaino users still play around with other products*?


yep, impossible to have just one LSP to choose from


----------



## Judas

can you confirm this method please:

wash with Z7
then clay
then rinse
then AIO by hand but with a mild cutting applicator sponge
then either Z2 or Z5 mixed with ZFX - 3 layers
I use Z6 between each layer
then seal with Z-CS
the trim with Z16

I top up with Z6 after washes and Z8 every now and again. I make sure I never Z8 the finish until at least 4 hours has passed.

I clean the leather with leather cleaner and then finish with leather in a bottle.

and away we go......


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ spot on apart from the ZCS - no need for it on the paintwork after Z2 or Z5. works well on glass though iirc


----------



## Judas

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ spot on apart from the ZCS - no need for it on the paintwork after Z2 or Z5. works well on glass though iirc


nah, don't think thats bang on, the Z-CS desription says:

For up to 9 months protection, use Z-CS to top coat Zaino Show Car Polish protectants, or use Z-CS by itself. You can even use Z-CS as a top coat to add high-gloss and improved durability to ANY other manufacturer's product. Z-CS extends the gloss and durability of any previously applied products.


----------



## -Kev-

fair enough (not tried ZCS - yet), just seemed odd to use it over the near bomb proof protection of Z2 or Z5 :thumb:


----------



## Judas

-Kev- said:


> fair enough (not tried ZCS - yet), just seemed odd to use it over the near bomb proof protection of Z2 or Z5 :thumb:


you dont have to, but call it a bonus...

3 months without, up to 9 months with...

win, win situation...lol


----------



## big ben

what about topping it up weekly with dodo red mist?? or is z8 as good or better?? 

not used either but red mist sounds a good product, and beads well to supposedly...


----------



## -Kev-

big ben said:


> what about topping it up weekly with dodo red mist?? or is z8 as good or better??
> 
> not used either but red mist sounds a good product, and beads well to supposedly...


not used redmist, but Z8 works well


----------



## aussieguy

Just a few questions about Zaino products.

1. I spoke to a mate, and he mentioned that he puts on 1 coat of Z5, and then tops it off with 2 coats of Z2. Are the two products necessary for the best finish, or can I just get away with using one (I'll be using it on a metallic beige/pearl white paint).

2. I noticed some people use Z6 (but not Z8) between coats of Z2/Z5. Is this recommended, or just personal preference?

3. I've read you can use Z2 on wheels - but how about trim? 

4. Why is Z8 supposed to be used sparingly (read somewhere that Z8 = probably once every 4 washes - assuming you wash weekly), whilst Z6 can be used after every wash.

5. How much time should I wait between coats of Z5/Z2? Down here in OZ, and it's summer now. Looking at average temps in the 30°Cs, so my guess is Z5/Z2 will dry in under 10mins. 

6. Can I used Meg's Swirl X in conjunction with Zaino? If so, should I apply ScratchX after the clay (but before Z-AIO) or after clay and Z-AIO?

7. Any point of applying a wax onto of Z5/Z2? Was thinking of giving it a coat of P21, but wondering if it will have any effect.


----------



## -Kev-

aussieguy said:


> Just a few questions about Zaino products.
> 
> 1. I spoke to a mate, and he mentioned that he puts on 1 coat of Z5, and then tops it off with 2 coats of Z2. Are the two products necessary for the best finish, or can I just get away with using one (I'll be using it on a metallic beige/pearl white paint). Z2 or Z5 on its own is enough imo
> 
> 2. I noticed some people use Z6 (but not Z8) between coats of Z2/Z5. Is this recommended, or just personal preference? Z6 is more of a quick detailer whereas Z8 is a spray sealant, not totally necessary imo between layers, but they recomend it..
> 
> 3. I've read you can use Z2 on wheels - but how about trim? good on wheels, don't think its good on trim - never heard of it been used on trim tbh..
> 
> 4. Why is Z8 supposed to be used sparingly (read somewhere that Z8 = probably once every 4 washes - assuming you wash weekly), whilst Z6 can be used after every wash. Z8 is much like most detailing products - a little goes along way, as above Z8 is a spray sealant more for topping up the protection every so often - or when the beading fades a bit.
> Z6 is a quickk detailer ideal for a quick wipe-down after a wash to give that just sealed wetness. Z6 does'nt add to the protection AFAIK
> 
> 5. How much time should I wait between coats of Z5/Z2? Down here in OZ, and it's summer now. Looking at average temps in the 30°Cs, so my guess is Z5/Z2 will dry in under 10mins.
> are you going to use it with the ZFX kit?
> 
> 6. Can I used Meg's Swirl X in conjunction with Zaino? If so, should I apply ScratchX after the clay (but before Z-AIO) or after clay and Z-AIO?
> never used meguiars scratch x at the same time as zaino, ZAINO is slightly abrassive so might offer the results your after
> 
> 7. Any point of applying a wax onto of Z5/Z2? Was thinking of giving it a coat of P21, but wondering if it will have any effect.


no point imo, Z2 / Z5 offer enough protection on their own really, won't do the paint any harm to add a wax though imo


----------



## Judas

aussieguy said:


> Just a few questions about Zaino products.
> 
> 1. I spoke to a mate, and he mentioned that he puts on 1 coat of Z5, and then tops it off with 2 coats of Z2. Are the two products necessary for the best finish, or can I just get away with using one (I'll be using it on a metallic beige/pearl white paint).
> 
> 2. I noticed some people use Z6 (but not Z8) between coats of Z2/Z5. Is this recommended, or just personal preference?
> 
> 3. I've read you can use Z2 on wheels - but how about trim?
> 
> 4. Why is Z8 supposed to be used sparingly (read somewhere that Z8 = probably once every 4 washes - assuming you wash weekly), whilst Z6 can be used after every wash.
> 
> 5. How much time should I wait between coats of Z5/Z2? Down here in OZ, and it's summer now. Looking at average temps in the 30°Cs, so my guess is Z5/Z2 will dry in under 10mins.
> 
> 6. Can I used Meg's Swirl X in conjunction with Zaino? If so, should I apply ScratchX after the clay (but before Z-AIO) or after clay and Z-AIO?
> 
> 7. Any point of applying a wax onto of Z5/Z2? Was thinking of giving it a coat of P21, but wondering if it will have any effect.


if its okay, I'll have a crack at this one:

1. you can mix, your m8 is correct. the point of mixing I suppose is to have the fill quality of the Z5 and the finish of Z2.

2. Z6 is a detailing spray when Z8 is a sealant spray, the point of using Z6 is to give a bit more bling and to ensure you've taken all of the Z2/Z5 off before the next.

3. the description of Z2 says: Z-2 PRO™ will not leave behind messy residue, and it won't stain your plastic trim or rubber pieces. Our special flex-additives help keep your paint resilient and elastic, and can breathe new life into dull or faded rubber and plastic trim pieces. but I would rather use Z16.

4. Z8 is sooo much stronger than Z6, Z8 is not a general purpose spray where Z6 is.

5. after you've applied it, wait and rub your finger down it, if its hazed and rubs clean - its ready.

6. Swirl X just fills, it non abraisive - waste of time imo - just use the AIO.

7. wax or sealant - not both.


----------



## Judas

-Kev- said:


> no point imo, Z2 / Z5 offer enough protection on their own really, won't do the paint any harm to add a wax though imo


nah - you dont add wax on top of sealant. one or the other.

thats what I've been told.


----------



## aussieguy

Thanks for the quick reply Kev 

Back to Z2/Z5, so you can just use one or the other. Nice one. What would work best for Beige & Pearl White cars? 

Trim - so use something else for the trim? Gotcha.

Z6/Z8 - would it be recommended to buy both, or just stick with one?

ZFX - I was going to buy the kit, but I've read that it only accelerates the drying time. I usually wash my cars in the drive way, in the morning/late afternoon. Even then, weathers usually around 23~25°C, with little to no humidity - hence, drying time shouldn't be an issue. If it's recommended to still use ZFX, no dramas. But how long do I leave between coats of Z2/Z5 + Z6 + extra coats of Z2/Z5?

ScratchX - I've still got a tube of it somewhere, and found it does a fairly reasonable job. If the two products don't work, no dramas. But I found ScratchX to do a great job for swirls and minor scratches (especially round the doorhandles, which are prone to picking up a marks).


----------



## Judas

ZFX - I was going to buy the kit, but I've read that it only accelerates the drying time. I usually wash my cars in the drive way, in the morning/late afternoon. Even then, weathers usually around 23~25°C, with little to no humidity - hence, drying time shouldn't be an issue. If it's recommended to still use ZFX, no dramas. But how long do I leave between coats of Z2/Z5 + Z6 + extra coats of Z2/Z5?

ZFX - allows you to layer not really to speed up the process. you can layer as soon as the one before it, is removed.


----------



## aussieguy

Thanks of the reply Judas.

Z5/Z2 - lol. Personal preference kicking in again  So you can use both or either product on it's own is the general consensus? 

Z16 for trim. Gotcha.

ScratchX - so Z-AIO does the same thing?


----------



## -Kev-

i would go for Z8 as i complients the range nicely imo, if you have a quick detailer already then that will do the job. as said, ZFX allows multiple coats to be applied in one day (three is usually plenty iirc)


----------



## Judas

aussieguy said:


> Thanks of the reply Judas.
> 
> Z5/Z2 - lol. Personal preference kicking in again  So you can use both or either product on it's own is the general consensus?
> 
> Z16 for trim. Gotcha.
> 
> ScratchX - so Z-AIO does the same thing?


John at Zaino said in an email (hope he doesn't mind me quoting) - In my own opinion Z-2 tends to make things more shiny if that makes sense and Z-5 tends to make colours look deeper this is why you could use a combination of both. 

cool

correct - check CYC for a full description - here you go: With an emulsifying cleaner and very mild abrasive, Z-AIO gently cleans and protects while effectively enhancing light refraction and reflectivity for remarkable results. The advanced polymeric substructures within Z-AIO produces optically perfect layers to all paint types, yet also provides excellent adhesion and detergent resistance, resulting in a strong and glossy layer of polymer based synthetic protection. Z-AIO is an excellent solution for daily driven vehicles. Exposure to environmental elements as well as surface contaminants affect the look and life of your paint. Contaminants like tree sap, tar, bird droppings, bug remains, road grime, and many other pollutants can be easily removed with Z-AIO. Z-AIO includes our most advanced sunscreen and UV protection.

- AIO is mildly abraisive but not a much as Z-PC.


----------



## Judas

can I just add that I love Zaino - I've used loads of stuff and I've sold it all - just to have one make.

I have only one car - why do I need loads of different makes and types - I want to get really good at applying just one.


----------



## aussieguy

AIO is a mild abrasive?

What do you mean by abrasive? You usually don't want to hear the word 'abrasive' with paint jobs 

Incidentally, what applies/buffing material do you guys recommend? Just you standard microfibre cloth? I take it one cloth for each application? Also, do you guys recommend a sponge/applicator, or can you just apply with the microfibre cloth as well?


----------



## Judas

aussieguy said:


> AIO is a mild abrasive?
> 
> What do you mean by abrasive? You usually don't want to hear the word 'abrasive' with paint jobs
> 
> Incidentally, what applies/buffing material do you guys recommend? Just you standard microfibre cloth? I take it one cloth for each application? Also, do you guys recommend a sponge/applicator, or can you just apply with the microfibre cloth as well?


nah - thats not true, how do you think people cut out swirls and scratches. dont forget its a controlled cut, not just lumps of sand in a bottle.....lol

for the AIO I use the white side of this - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html - it cuts a bit more than a std sponge.

remember you dont use AIO all the time.

I take off with a std MF


----------



## aussieguy

Just another question:

Z5/Z2 & Z6/Z8 - can use on paint, wheels but not trim. Can you use Z2 on plastic (ie. headlights) and windows?


----------



## ercapoccia

aussieguy said:


> Just another question:
> 
> Z5/Z2 & Z6/Z8 - can use on paint, wheels but not trim. Can you use Z2 on plastic (ie. headlights) and windows?


All the products you mentioned are perfeclty safe also on trim, windows and any exterior part of your car.


----------



## dyegoblb

Great guide buddy


----------



## shepster

Hi is this guide by Neil_S still a good one? I know it's it's like 9yrs ago but didn't know if there was a more 'modern' way now. Just bought z2, z5, z6, z8 & af tough prep for before zaino is applied & g3 renovate for very light swirls. All this after intense wash & clay.


----------



## shepster

It's for a silver/pearl metallic clear coat paint btw


----------



## nick_mcuk

Zaino is still one of the easiest and best products out there in my eyes...you use hardly any product and the results are stunning.


----------

